# Best use of limited College recruiting $



## A Board (Jan 4, 2020)

Junior year DS wants to play in college  - so many costs! In need of recommendations - where to spend limited funds on college tecruitment? SAT Test prep $800. College id camps $200-400 + travel costs? private training?
multiple test attempts for better scores $65 each? College Id Showcases (Vegas, Florida, Oceanside)? Highlight video $500-1,000?
I could spend easily spend $10,000 just on recruiting costs. From experienced parents, where is the money most efficiently spent???


----------



## timbuck (Jan 4, 2020)

I haven't been through this yet, but a few things you might want to figure out before you spend any $$.


Where does he want to go to school?
Big/small?
Close to home or as far away as possible?
So Cal weather or a 4 seasons kind of place?
What does he want to be when he grows up?  Does the school he wants to attend offer that as a major?

How "good" is he?  (and should also couple that with "how good are his grades?)
D1 with a full ride?
D1 with a little money
D1 walk on
D2
D3
NAIA
Go to a D1 school but play on their "club" team.
(This is not to say that really good players are only at the D1 level)

If he's a junior now, have you had any interest from colleges?  Has your team attended showcases?
Find out what schools he wants to attend and find out where they look for players.  What showcases are they attending? Do they have an ID Camp?
Have your player start reaching out to coaches NOW.  Follow them on twitter, instagram, etc and start to understand what they look for.
Does your club have someone in charge of helping players get into college.


----------



## Fact (Jan 4, 2020)

You need to give more specifics.  The type of student your dd is, the type of college she is interested in and how her soccer skills would match with the school.  If her first priority is to play soccer (which I disagree with as you never know when a Soccer career will be cut short) she can cast a wider net.  If she is interested in particular schools she can she what stats she needs to get in and whether her soccer skills are up to par, giving you greater flexibility where you spend your money.  However I would advice spending a lot of money on a video.  You can do it yourself or go in with a few from your team. Good luck.


----------



## A Board (Jan 4, 2020)

Specifics - 
Has received interest from all levels. D1-D3, small school, NAIA. A solid 3.5 student with challenging course load, some AP. 
Some schools pushing for attendance to camps, other coaches pushing for high test scores to make it easier to get student in or financial help. 
DS is having a tough time narrowing down choices to focus finances on - DS wants to attend every id camp to help make decision and pay for test prep and multiple tests and several travel showcases. 
The showcases have generated college interest but no offers yet.
Important to DS to have a good soccer program, major, and good fit on soccer team. 
With that said, is it important to attend college id camps now or wait until he has narrowed choices? 
Club is one of the big clubs but they do not have one person in charge of college. It is largely up to players and follow-up from coaches.
When do coaches narrow their choices? How important are college Id camps? He has stellar club coach recommendations.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jan 4, 2020)

Went through this my dd not my ds so it might be slightly different.  Yes to SAT prep and multiple tries until they commit then you only need one decent test score.  No to paying for highlight videos or recruiting services or online sites (Coaches don’t watch them).   Yes to showcase events as long as there is a good turnout of coaches.  This is where the recruiting occurs.  No to college id camps unless the coach has already seen your ds play, you have been told directly by the coach to attend, and you think your going to get an offer.  Getting an email invite is not a personal invitation in most cases.  If in doubt have your ds call the coach and ask why they were invited.   Most camps are just ways for programs and coaches to earn extra money.  The bottom line is that the very best thing is playing in showcases in front of coaches and having your club coaches talking to these coaches about your kid.   Recruiting occurs a bit earlier for girls than boys.  I think you have the remainder of this year to figure this out.


----------



## A Board (Jan 4, 2020)

Thank you!
In summary:
Test prep - yes *Recommendations*?
Multiple Tests- yes
Showcases- yes
Id Camps- No or only when personally invited
Highlight Video- debatable. I think yes.
Private training- ?
Recruiting Service? If yes, recommendations?
Anything else we need to budget?


----------



## A Board (Jan 4, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I haven't been through this yet, but a few things you might want to figure out before you spend any $$.
> 
> 
> Where does he want to go to school?
> ...


Do other clubs have someone in charge of helping players get into college? If so, which clubs and what exactly do they do?


----------



## soccerobserver (Jan 4, 2020)

@A Board For test prep I suggest Khan Academy and serious investment of self-motivated study time and taking and retaking practice exams. Khan Academy is FREE.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jan 5, 2020)

I think no to videos or recruising services.  Our club had a very well respected coach as the assistant who spent most of the game during showcases walking the sidelines talking to college coaches.


----------



## Fact (Jan 5, 2020)

Fact said:


> You need to give more specifics.  The type of student your dd is, the type of college she is interested in and how her soccer skills would match with the school.  If her first priority is to play soccer (which I disagree with as you never know when a Soccer career will be cut short) she can cast a wider net.  If she is interested in particular schools she can she what stats she needs to get in and whether her soccer skills are up to par, giving you greater flexibility where you spend your money.  However I would advice spending a lot of money on a video.  You can do it yourself or go in with a few from your team. Good luck.


Realized that I made a typo. I would NOT spend a lot of money on a video.
I disagree with not doing ID camps depending upon your situation.  If you have a specific East Coast school in mind it might be worth attending their camp. Or find an East Coast showcase and guest play.  Not being in DA or ECNL your own tournaments to been seen are limited.
On line Khan academy is great but honest some kiddos despite trying their best, learn better by working with a small group or private instructor, even if it is only a couple lessons.  And the increase might surprise you as to how many doors it opens.
As  for privates, if she is interested in a local college, find a private instructor that knows the college coach.  They can give you an accurate assessment if your dd fits the college and could speak to the college on your behalf.  If you can narrow down your colleges, you will gain more incite into what you need to focus on. Good luck.


----------



## SD_Soccer (Jan 5, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Went through this my dd not my ds so it might be slightly different. Yes to SAT prep and multiple tries until they commit then you only need one decent test score. No to paying for highlight videos or recruiting services or online sites (Coaches don’t watch them). Yes to showcase events as long as there is a good turnout of coaches. This is where the recruiting occurs. No to college id camps unless the coach has already seen your ds play, you have been told directly by the coach to attend, and you think your going to get an offer. Getting an email invite is not a personal invitation in most cases. If in doubt have your ds call the coach and ask why they were invited. Most camps are just ways for programs and coaches to earn extra money. The bottom line is that the very best thing is playing in showcases in front of coaches and having your club coaches talking to these coaches about your kid. Recruiting occurs a bit earlier for girls than boys. I think you have the remainder of this year to figure this out.





Simisoccerfan said:


> Went through this my dd not my ds so it might be slightly different.  Yes to SAT prep and multiple tries until they commit then you only need one decent test score.  No to paying for highlight videos or recruiting services or online sites (Coaches don’t watch them).   Yes to showcase events as long as there is a good turnout of coaches.  This is where the recruiting occurs.  No to college id camps unless the coach has already seen your ds play, you have been told directly by the coach to attend, and you think your going to get an offer.  Getting an email invite is not a personal invitation in most cases.  If in doubt have your ds call the coach and ask why they were invited.   Most camps are just ways for programs and coaches to earn extra money.  The bottom line is that the very best thing is playing in showcases in front of coaches and having your club coaches talking to these coaches about your kid.   Recruiting occurs a bit earlier for girls than boys.  I think you have the remainder of this year to figure this out.


agree with everything stated here.  I went through this with my daughter, and spending money on test prep can help to get into schools and potentially receiving merit-based aid whether they play or not depending on the school.  Do research about schools based on your son’s academics and your financial situation.  Some schools don’t provide merit-based, so understanding each school’s financial aid is important and can help you avoid wasting time if it won’t work for your family. Good luck!


----------



## SoccerJones (Jan 5, 2020)

What worked for my daughter
1) tell your coach that you want play in college.  Her coach asked for a "top ten" with the top three being reach schools and the rest based on whatever she's looking for in a school
2) We made videos and  (along with our coach) from what coaches said, it got their attention quickly.  literally a 2 minute video with the coaches info to contact.
3) have her reach out directly to each school she is interested in and ask her coach if she can CC them on the emails.  Also before any showcase, have her send an email and giving the times and location with an invite to come watch/evaluate.
4) As someone mentioned, if you have a coach or a parent willing, have them pass out rosters of player profiles on the sidelines.  It doesn't have to be a coach (parents did this) but you want to make sure they get a card or get their info when handing them a flyer so your coach can follow up.
5) Be patient.  Unless she's a NT player, it can be a very long process OR can happen in a flash.  There was a girl on her team that got signed late in her senior year at a WCC school with a GREAT scholarship and got some merit money.  Don't believe parents that say there's no money left.  If she's good enough, they'll make it work.
6) forget about D1-3.  find a school she wants to go to and would be perfectly happy if she wasn't playing soccer.  For the life of me I can't understand kids who are great players going to big time schools where there are 10 kids in their spot and 2-3 kids being actively recruited for their class. 
7) Remember, it's their experience not yours.  You're going to have a great ride with him/her but the decision should be his/her's with you guiding them along the way.

Other things to consider
1) going to "college ID camps".  It didn't work well for my daughter, but I've heard it does happen far and few between. Unless a coach personally invites her, I would suggest saving your money. 
2) recruiting services. Again, a total waste of money!  A lot to times her name just gets thrown in a data base and mass emails get sent out to hundreds of coaches.  you can do the same but for free. 
3) know what the minimum SAT is for the school your player is looking at...my younger daughter was told that to get admittance, she would need a minimum 1200 with her grades.  Have her take the SAT her junior year-that way you know where she's at and if you need to get her into a testing service.  I'm not a fan of these as it's hit and miss depending on the kid, but in some cases i've heard it helps.
4) don't TOTALLY rely on your coach to get it done.  Yes they will be vital in the recruiting process, but you and more importantly your daughter, should be in communication with them as much as possible (within NCAA rules). 

We have one on college and on her way.  it's been a fun time and we were lucky to have some good guidance from her club and other coaches from other clubs who were just nice people and interested in where she was going to play.  Hope this helps!


----------



## CopaMundial (Jan 5, 2020)

A Board said:


> Thank you!
> In summary:
> Test prep - yes *Recommendations*?
> Multiple Tests- yes
> ...


Our DD experience. 

ID Camp was very important and it was good, because went to one camp with other college coaches attending and is now committed to other college. haha! With that being said, it was 18 months in the making and a lot of narrowing down, many showcases and many many conversations with college coaches at all levels and interests, all across the country. I think you and your DS need to be honest with each other. He will know when it's right. Give him the trust to make the right decision. My DD decided on a D3 program, with good soccer and chance to play freshman year. She is going to one of the top universities in the nation and it was her dream school, should soccer not be in the equation. And she got a massive merit scholarship, so not always does D1 make more sense...financially, scholastically or athletically. It really is a personal decision and takes time. 

Having said all that, I can give you my .02 cents on your particulars and what we did and what we plan to do with our younger DD. 

1) Test Prep - Khan Academy (Must be discipline, but it works. And it was either free or very affordable, depending on program) Oh, and TAKE THE PSAT! That really helped my DD as she was named a National Merit Scholar from that test and it opened a lot of doors. 
2) Multiple Tests - Yes, if you can afford. But, remember that a lot of schools now super score, so don't waste money if your school does. Combine the scores. And do ask top choice schools for minimums required, tests and GPA. 
3) Showcases - YES! My DD played ECNL and then DA, so exposure was fairly easy, but didn't necessarily change her path. We are not having our younger play in ECNL or DA too early, so we will do some guesting and see where that goes. Recruiting has changed, so that's relief. ID camp is where most of the interest started with my older DD, but showcases helped the interested coaches track her and see her progression. I think showcase vs. ID camps is dependent on what league your son plays in.
4) ID Camps -YES! But be very selective and determine coaches interest first and foremost, as well as DS interest.
5) Highlight video - only helpful if you are looking at schools far and my DD was, so it helped, but wasn't worth spending too much. If they are truly interested, they prefer you to come to their camp or see you play in person.
6) Private training -Not at this stage of the game, unless returning from injury or improving a very specific skill. 
7) Recruiting service- I think this is a waste of money, but it might work for some. We didn't use one and don't plan to with our younger. If you feel that there isn't enough interest, then try Be Recruited. My DD got a lot of pings after every showcase on her free portfolio, but she never did follow ups. So maybe it works for some. 

Mainly, listen to SoccerJones. It's your sons journey, not yours. Don't get caught up on D1 vs D2 vs D3 vs NAIA or JC. If the fit is good and they will know and be honest.  Have them contact coaches directly, do not rely on their club coach (they may have a different opinion or motive), coaches prefer to speak to the player anyways. And yes, use your money wisely. If your son is open to schools outside of CA, make the trip. If not, don't waste your money on those and spend it doing camps locally and showcases or tourneys that will ensure your son can be seen in person. Hope that helps. There's no one answer and no single perfect journey. Wish you and your son the best. Enjoy the journey. When it's all said and done, there is nothing like watching your kid put on that sweatshirt and commit with a giant smile and pride that matches no other.


----------



## mirage (Jan 9, 2020)

A Board said:


> Thank you!
> In summary:
> Test prep - yes *Recommendations*?
> Multiple Tests- yes
> ...


The first thing you need to know is that there is no right answer and it all depends on targeted schools (assuming there is a list).

Our older son is in his 3rd year in college and is playing so my data is few years old so the costs have increased, almost certainly.

Its probably already mentioned and you've may have been told by many that pick the school based on academic goals.  If the objective is just to play soccer, the cost of getting recruited somewhere (no name school somewhere in USA ) is very low.  Probably just a highlight video and signing up for website like Captain U or NCSA and alike.  The challenge is to be recruited from desirable school on your list of options.   From no name, private schools (there are lots of schools you probably never heard of), we used to get emails and calls saying "we have scholarship money, come play for us" from several schools/coaches.

1st - Define a pool of schools that fits your kid, just like non-athletes and have stretch, likely and safe schools in the mix.
2nd - Cannot emphasize this point more - grades, grades, grades, then test scores.  Coaches has to meet aggregate academic metric for the team, in addition to NCAA rules most often (but not all schools).
3rd - Don't let D1~D3 or NAIA be a decision criteria.  In other words, unless your kids goal is to be a pro, he's going to college for education first.  Oh, btw, if he wants to be a pro, don't waste his time at college, send him to Europe or South America and arrange a tryout for him.

Our older son was recruited by 3 schools on his list during his 11th grade year and formalized with an official visit in his senior year.  This is where the boys and girls differ.  On the boys side, the official visit is a part of recruiting process, whereas for girls, it happens after they verbally commit.  

In terms of outlay, if your kid's test score is good enough for the schools he is looking at, then there is no test prep cost.  We were lucky because he had great grades and test scores without having to do any test prep.  In terms of test scores, If he is off by more than 100 SAT points below the average accepted student score for any given school, then probably should.  Also, if he is taking AP classes, make sure you have him take the SAT subject tests that matches/similar to his AP subjects, right after the AP test (so SAT subject test in June).  As for the test costs, its relatively small compared to all the other items.  Our older son took the SAT twice and ACT once.  Our younger kid (senior in HS this year and not looking to play in college) took both SAT and ACT twice.

Showcases are function of his club team isn't it?  If he is in DA, there are built in showcases (winter and summer playoff) and if he's not, then its a function of where he's teams gets accepted in the tournaments.  I think you know the cost there by now pretty well.

ID camps really need to be focused.  I can only recommend doing "lots of schools and coaches" ID camps once and the very first time.  The reason being that its only good for meeting a coaches and get experience of knowing what an ID camp is like.   Thereafter, only do targeted school's ID camp and make sure that there are pre-camp correspondences with their coaches.  Our older son did multiple ID camps with one of the schools he was recruited at, as well as a single ID camp with the other two schools.

Highlight video is required for all practical purposes.  Its necessary as a conversation starter with coaches.  It really doesn't cost all that much (less than $1K), especially if you video, identify key frames and specify.  I did all by myself - both recording and editing, as well as final production.  It just took bit of time but did two videos a year a part - one between 9th and 10th, then between 10-11th grade.

Older son did not do any privates training after U14.  Not sure what training your son needs but perhaps speed and agility? Or are you thinking of soccer skill training still?

As for recruiting services, we did not use one.  Its a mixed bag.  I know people who did use and got success from it, and those that didn't , like us.  Keep in mind that EVERY COACH will say that they take interest in players that take interest in them.

Our biggest costs was travel and lodging to get to ID camps as we had several east coast schools.  It was good thing that I had lots of frequent flyer miles and hotel points so it helped a bit, but we still spent quite a bit on invisible costs (local transportation, food, misc).

In all I believe we spend somewhere around $10K~$12K from the very first ID camp to commitment.  Keep in mind that I traveled with our kid to all of these things so the cost can be cut by at least 1/3, if you are willing to let your son go alone to fly away camps.

At the end of the day, you do what you can for your kid and hope that its enough.  I know several players who played with our son that's attending local CSU/s and UC's and playing.  I can guarantee you that they didn't spend as much as we did.  So it depends on what schools you are looking at...

Good luck.


----------



## A Board (Jan 9, 2020)

mirage said:


> The first thing you need to know is that there is no right answer and it all depends on targeted schools (assuming there is a list).
> 
> Our older son is in his 3rd year in college and is playing so my data is few years old so the costs have increased, almost certainly.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Great advice.


----------

